# When did you move out?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

When


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I moved out when i was 18


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm still here. (21).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

When I was 18, but I moved back in at 21, when I had a major breakdown, after previous major breakdowns and a suicide attempt. I'm now 26 and still here. **** me.

My cat has urinary problems.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Right after I turned 19, I think. It was a good decision.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I moved away to school when I was 18 and only ever went home for the summers. When I was 23 I moved to Ohio and moved out permanently.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

"Still not on my own (24 - 25)" .. and i dont see myself moving out anytime soon... :\


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Babygirly said:


> "Still not on my own (24 - 25)" .. and i dont see myself moving out anytime soon... :\


:ditto


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

21...


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_When I was 18._



Mazikeen said:


> When I was 18, but I moved back in at 21, when I had a major breakdown, after previous major breakdowns and a suicide attempt. I'm now 26 and still here. @#%$ me.
> 
> My cat has urinary problems.


 :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> When I was 18, but I moved back in at 21, when I had a major breakdown, after previous major breakdowns and a suicide attempt. I'm now 26 and still here. @#%$ me.


Same here except I'm 23 now.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

17


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

17


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

22 and still at home...


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i think your first selection is a little to big, I moved out at 21, which is alot different then moving out at 14. That would be just crazyness.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

almost 22, still at home. It's really tiring to think about all of the stuff that needs to happen before I can do that. god.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

22, still at home, but I am determined to move out by the end of the year.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

17


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

23


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm 24 and still at home. But I put a downpayment on a place and it'll be ready in the summer of 2007. I can't wait!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

17


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

33 and still at home with no plans to move


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I did the whole four years of college deal and then two years of grad school, but I moved back home for a year after that. I guess I've been "out" since about a month before my 25th birthday (I turn 27 in a week) but I worry that I still haven't moved out for good; I very well could end up back there if I continue down the road of failure I'm on. Technically I don't live at home, but I feel I've always lived there in spirit, because I've never felt a sense of independence; I've never felt like I was truly sustaining myself and living as a functional individual without the fallback of home.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

23


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Still here at 18...I WANT OUT OF HERE
But there are many things that deny me from doing that.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Moved out at 17 to go to college, but came back home at 19. Then at 21 I left home again and moved out of the country to Mexico and was there off and on for 2.5 yrs, but now I'm back here at home again. I'll be moving out and into my own apt within a few more months though.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

As a side note, I thought it was interesting when I was in Mexico that pretty much EVERYONE down there lives with their parents until at LEAST 25. Many live there WELL past that age, well into their 30s. 

Since the family is so much closer there, and its so much harder to find a job that allows you to make enough money to buy or rent your own place, this practice is very socially accepted. It was weird to me at first, since here in the States if you still live with your parents past 20 (and definitely past 30) you are considered a big loser. Its not like that at all down there tho, it doesnt carry that social stigma with it like it does here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im still here at 20


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

18 sort of, for college, though i went home for summers. then after college at 22, failed at living on my own in a new city and ended up back home again for a year. then left again at 23 and haven't been back since (yet).


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

UltraShy +8, and still afraid to move out...Think about it, tempted, but afraid of boredom, loneliness, mental breakdown, death by alcohol etc..
The truth is, I don't trust myself to live alone...What's the point of moving out, and paying all that rent, if I am going to do nothing new, just hide in it like a cactus? It's like traveling to Hawaii, and staying in your motel the whole week...


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I recently moved out. Kind of anxious here, but by far less depressed to be away from a very obnoxious household. I also feel freer in the girl department. It was quite humilating when I had to bring the few girlfriend's I had over to Mom and Dad's house.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Still here. I'm not leaving untill I'm kicked out.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> UltraShy +8, and still afraid to move out...Think about it, tempted, but afraid of boredom, loneliness, mental breakdown, death by alcohol etc..
> The truth is, I don't trust myself to live alone...What's the point of moving out, and paying all that rent, if I am going to do nothing new, just hide in it like a cactus? It's like traveling to Hawaii, and staying in your motel the whole week...


:ditto
I'm 31 and still living at home. I'm employed full time and I buy my own things and pay my own bills. I also help my parents with so many things, doing things around home for them, driving them places, ect. Yet society considers me a loser because I'm living at home. I don't see any point in moving out just to prove something to the world. Dating has become a hopeless fantasy for me so I rarely even consider that part of it anymore. I never go anywhere besides work anyway, so I would only end up feeling even more lonely and depressed than I already am if I moved out and lived alone.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I moved out when I was 25.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The nuclear family, and moving out at age 18 is a very recent phenomena...It more reflects the affluence and availabilities in Post WWII America, basically a Baby Boomer phenomena...Before then, and I guess in most other nations and cultures today, there are lots of instances of extended families living together...Generations living together in the same house or neighborhood..It is certainly not strange or unusual...Odd to me is having strangers babysit and raise your kids, and carting your parents off to the nursing home to die, when they can no longer function on their own...THAT, is kind of a scary society...I too, work full time, pay rent and all my own bills...Actually, a great movie on this subject is "Failure to Launch" with Matthew McConaughey and Sarah Jessica Parker...It's about a 30-something guy who still lives at home with his parents...I found it very funny and truthful....Anyway, like LonelyGuy and UltraShy, I still live at home with my mother and brother in a large, split-level house...I live in the basement...Do I really need to spend $1,400 a month in rent and utilities, just to conform to the current and vapid standard for what constitute as "Normal"? And yes, that is the cost of living for something decent where I live...If I had a girlfriend and social life, then I would say definitely...But to pay all that money, and sit alone in your place, isolated, depressed, being a cactus...Doesn't seem to make much sense logically or economically....But I also see the validity of the counter-argument....You can't grow, evolve etc. until you have your own place...With its good points and bad....You control your domain, and you have responsibilities etc...You learn new coping skills and abilities to function in that environment...It's kind of like the Chicken and the Egg...I don't move out because I am not mature enough, don't have a social life etc...But if I don't movie out, how will I ever gain these skills? It's an interesting dilemma.... :con


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> ....Anyway, like LonelyGuy and UltraShy, I still live at home with my mother and brother in a large, split-level house...I live in the basement...Do I really need to spend $1,400 a month in rent and utilities, just to conform to the current and vapid standard for what constitute as "Normal"? And yes, that is the cost of living for something decent where I live...If I had a girlfriend and social life, then I would say definitely...But to pay all that money, and sit alone in your place, isolated, depressed, being a cactus...Doesn't seem to make much sense logically or economically....


In an odd turn of events, I actually agree with Dave on something. America has the insane obsession with moving out and living on your own for no apparent purpose. I've heard the reaction of plenty of women over the years when I tell them I live at home and it's not a positive reaction. They think you're a loser and they seem to envision that mommy cleans my room and brings me breakfast in bed or something of that sort as I lounge around all day -- which is way far away from reality. They think I'm some sort of blood-sucking parasite taking all my parent's money.

Here's some economic reality: Most of the cost of housing is fixed and having me around doesn't add much to the cost. Property taxes are a huge portion of the cost ($4,600 last year) and they are the same if you have 1 person or 2 (or a dozen) in that house. Homeowner's insurance at $460 a year is also the same no matter how many family members live there. The roof will be replaced and two trees removed and that will total just over $14,000 and having me living here didn't cause the roof to fail sooner nor cause trees to grow too large in one case and die in the other case. When it comes to utilities, having me around only adds a bit to those bills, since you have to heat & cool a home the same regardless of the number of people in it. If I moved out and took my stuff with me, it's not like me empty bedroom would be rented out, so I'm not causing my mother to lose out on potential rental income.

It infuriates me the way women have judged me over the years due to living at home. Both my brother's live off family money and they've been doing so far longer than me (at 12 & 20 years my senior they've simply had more time to take more money!) I'm seen as a loser because I live off family money in the family home (in a very frugal fashion). The other guys live 3 blocks away & 75 miles away and live off family money at a distance, so it's not blatantly obvious to others that they're really being supported by parental money.

It seems that it's OK to be supported by parents as long as you live in your own place (paid for by parents) to avoid the obvious appearance that parents support you.

I agree with Dave's comments about being alone. What's the point of having my own place? To give me total privacy where I can be all alone to do nothing that requires privacy?

I get so sick & tired of people who think I live as some child. I've washed my own laundry for the past 20+ years. I'm the guy who does the taxes, makes all financial decisions, pays the bills (even signing the checks in many cases). I'm the guy who is responsible for shopping. If I don't drive her to the store, she doesn't get food as she doesn't drive. I'm the one who cleans or it doesn't get cleaned. I'd like to smack the daylights out of anybody who think mommy cleans my rooms and serves me food -- doesn't happen and hasn't happened in decades.

When walking the neighborhood I see all the homes for sale and take an info sheet if they have one. Do I really want to move out when homes that look very average are selling for $250,000? The chepest I found so far on a walk was one within the City of Milwaukee for $125,000 -- for that you get 672 square feet. Yes, six hundred seventy two -- so small, I had to walk around back in the alley to confirm that wasn't a misprint. The house really is that small. Our 2-car garage is 420 square feet, so for 125K I could get a place a big as a 3 car garage!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

For $125,000 you can buy a pretty decent sized house where I live if you buy it away from the water. But the only drawback is dealing with the 300 inches of Lake effect snow we get. You better have a good 4x4, and a healthy, strong, back. :lol


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

...


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm 19 and still living at home. I have no plans to move out any time soon. It wouldn't be possible financially right now, as I'm only working 10 hours a week while going to school full time. And I won't be graduating for another 3-4 years. Then I have another 3 years of graduate school.

Luckily my mom seems to like having me around. I'm the youngest child, so I think she wants to keep her "baby" around as long as possible. Of course, that's just going to make it harder for me to move out when I'm finally ready.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

keem said:


> Luckily my mom seems to like having me around. I'm the youngest child, so I think she wants to keep her "baby" around as long as possible. Of course, that's just going to make it harder for me to move out when I'm finally ready.


I think that is my mom's mentality too, but I don't think of it necessarily as a good thing.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I went away to college at 16, got dragged back home, and transferred a second time at 17. When I turned 18, I went to my house to get my birds and some of my stuff that was still there and didn't communicate with any of my family for a long time.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

during HS.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Moved out at age 20, but now I'm back in.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

18 at home.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

15


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Thunder said:


> 15


15!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I moved out when I was 17..


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

copper said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > 15
> ...


15 here too!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I moved out at 18 when I joined the Navy. I moved back in at 27. Spent about a year and a half before I bought my house.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

copper said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > 15
> ...


I *think* it's that's when your Dad died too Thunder? I believe that's what I read.

I think I already answered this, but I was 17. Married, 5 days after my 18th BD. :fall


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Seems Thunder wins @ 15 for youngest to move out.

For oldest still at home, I seem to come in 2nd only being topped by WinterDave.

Assuming I outlive my elderly mother, I'd then have the house to myself. Would that technically qualify, since I'd be on my own even though I never moved?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm 22 and still at home. I have got to get out of here soon for my own sanity, though. Hopefully within a few months I will be out. I know a lot of people here still live at home at my age and older, but I can't stand it. I just feel like a complete bum.

I lived in the dorms at college for a few years and I really enjoyed being away from home. It sucks being back here again.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

23


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Haven't yet. Doubt I ever will. Need money.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

18 Joined the Air Force...
I don't really consider myself having lived on my own yet though....because I lived in the on-base dorms for 3 years...where I had no housing expenses or responsibility...
I get my own place in Mid-Feb, and I cant wait...

I dont think people should feel pressured to move out, but I would definitely feel awkward bringing friends home to meet the parents sometimes...


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

23 and still at home.
Projected age of moving out: 28 (and that's optimistic)
My parents prefer to have me here to keep close tabs on me. They would also prefer me not to move out until I get married (!!!!). I totally :lol :sigh :lol whenever they tell me this. That's nuts. 
I think I could probably relate to people a little better if I'm on my own. It'll make me feel like less of an overgrown child, at least.


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I moved out on January 1st of 2007. I'm 21, by the way. I live in a dorm at college. I don't regret the decision I made. I was desperate to move out of my parent's house because I was absolutely sick of inhaling my dad's cigarrette smoke for all those years! Now I can breathe easier and my sense of smell has increased dramatically! I used to never be able to tell if someone was or had been around a smoker because I was so used to the smell of smoke. Now, when I get to my dorm after I visit my parents, I have to change my clothes because the smoke is awful and literally makes me sick! When my dad came to visit me, the Resident Advisor went by, knocking on everybody's doors, asking if anyone was or had seen someone smoking in the halls--my dad wasn't smoking, but the smell was so heavy and strong the hallways reeked of it! Not kidding. I was kind of embarrassed.


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

23 and still living at home, but I want to move out this year.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

28 and still at home, but definately moving out in 4 years when Uni is over. I've been helping my mom more than I used to and I feel good about it.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

moved out a couple of weeks ago, may be moving back in in a couple of weeks


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

andy1984, why?


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Still at home, but moving to Brisbane next year  :banana


----------

